# Bela Lugosi haunt



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

Next year I was thinking about doing a Bela Lugosi room. When people enter the room they feel like they have just stepped foot in a black and white film. A lot of the effect can be captured by painting the walls and props a certain way but what about lighting. Is there such a filter that can make the clothes and skin of the audience black and white? I figure that I would have an actress laying on the bed while Lugosi's shadow, casts over her and the audience. I'll have to watch the film again to jog my memory of other scenes in it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

Check out this blog, which describes using grayscale tones to achieve that black-and-white movie look: http://whitneyavalon.com/grayscale/


----------

